
Headdit – a revolutionary new way to browse reddit - jianshen
http://www.redditblog.com/2014/03/headdit-revolutionary-new-way-to-browse.html
======
spb
Appears to be using
[https://github.com/auduno/clmtrackr](https://github.com/auduno/clmtrackr)
under the hood.

